# HDMI Kabel?



## corpse (18. Dezember 2012)

Bin mir zwar relativ sicher das das der Falsche Treadh ist aber sonst ist mir kein anderer eingefallen .
Also nun zu meinem Problem!
Ich benutze derzeit ein HDMI Kabel von Hama joa und immer wenn ich meinen Bildschirm aus und wieder einschalte wird anscheinend die Auflösung auf 640*320 oder was auch immer die niedrigste gestellt, so das alle meine Fenster auf diese größe "geschnitten" werden. Bei meinem VGA Kabel tritt dies nicht auf!
Passiert das bei allen HDMI Kabeln? Oder weiß jmd woran das evt liegt??

mfg corpse


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. Dezember 2012)

Was hast du als Grafikkarte und als Monitor? Ich selber habe das Phenomän bisher nie gehabt geschweige denn gesehen. Ist das ev. so ein billiges Antikkabel oder hast du dort einen Adapter dran?


----------



## corpse (18. Dezember 2012)

Das ist eins von Media Markt HAMA, n Kumpel hat damit auch schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht, aber ich habs halt geschenkt bekommen .
So hier ein visuelles Beispiel im Anhang, finde hier nicht den Spoiler Button bzw. wie ich hier einen Spoiler setzen kann!

Habe einen 24 Zoll Bildschirm, Full HD.
http://www.lg.com/de/service-produkt/lg-W2486L-PF 

Als Graka werkelt derzeit eine GTX 570 von Asus in meinem PC.


Achso was mir jetzt gerade auffällt es kommt so ein "Gerät ein und ausstöpsel" Sound beim Anschalten des Monitors!


----------



## corpse (22. Dezember 2012)

*push*


----------



## Hatuja (22. Dezember 2012)

jua, das Problem habe ich auch ab und an, wenn ich meinen Fernseher anschließe.
Das liegt wohl daran, dass wenn du den Monitor abschaltest, die Grafikkarte keine Rückmeldung mer vom Monitor bekommt und dann den HDMI-Port abschaltet. Wenn du den Monitor wieder einschaltest, erkennt er einen "neuen" Monitor und schaltet den Port ein (Daher auch den Sound für ein neues Gerät). Wenn der Monitor nicht schnell genug seine Auflösung und Wiederholrate sendet, wird er erstmal im "VGA-Kompatibilitätsmodus" mit 800x600 angesteuert. Erst wenn sich der Monitor dann identifiziert hat, kann Windows die optimale Auflösung einstellen.
Ich habe, wie gesagt, das Problem an meinem schon etwas betagten TV, wenn ich erst das Kabel anstöpsel und dann auf HDMI schalte. Wenn ich erst auf HDMI schalte und dann das kabel einstecke, habe ich das Problem nicht.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Dezember 2012)

Nix Push, hier ist nicht der Marktplatz.
Ich habe selber die Karte und di emacht keine Spielereien mit HDMI. Hattest du zur Kontrolle mal ein anderes Kabel getestet?


----------



## corpse (22. Dezember 2012)

@Hajuta 
Mhh..  hilft mir aber leider nicht bei der Lösung meines Problems^^

@Bakterius
Sorry, ist halt einfach nervig und niemand hat geantwort  Ich unterlasse das in Zukunft!
Jo, das HDMI Kabel von meinem Kumpel weiß nicht welche Marke, da passiert das nicht..


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Dezember 2012)

Vielleicht ist der HDMI Standard zu alt und das Kabel zu lang um fehlerfrei Übertragen zu können?


----------



## corpse (22. Dezember 2012)

War eig. HDMI 1.4 ? Das ist doch eig relativ aktuell oder? ^^
Und das Kabel ist glaube 2m Lang der Bildschirm steht aber nur n bisschen neben dem PC also eig dürfte das kein längen Problem sein..
Wenn ich das Kabel zurück gebe wie erkläre ich denn da mein Problem am besten?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Dezember 2012)

1.4 ist Aktuell und 2 m sollten im Normalfall kein Problem sein ( ich habe wenigstens keine auch nicht bei 5m ). Sag einfach wie es ist, das dein Kabel irgendwelche Probleme mit der Erkennung hat. HAMA ist für mich leider nur überteuerte Grabbelware


----------



## schmeck (25. Dezember 2012)

einfach austauschen lassen, erklärs mit der wahrheit..


----------



## tanes2012 (27. Dezember 2012)

Du kannst vielleicht von deinen Bekannten einen anderen HDMI-Kabel ausleihen oder deinen dort probieren lassen, ob das gleiche Problem vorkommt. Ansonsten einfach bei dem Mediamarkt austauschen lassen.

LG


----------



## noname1997 (27. Dezember 2012)

Ich verstehe nicht, wo das Problem liegt? Wenn du weißt, das das Problem bei deinem HDMI-Kabel vorhanden ist, aber nicht bei dem Kabel deines Freundes, dann kauf ein neues bzw. lass es austauschen.


----------

